# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة السيارات الشهيرة نيد فور سبيد  Need for Speed v1.0.4 Full

## mohamed73

*NFS SHIFT   v1.0.4     full   version !!!* Requirements: Android + snapdragon processor phones (X10, N1, etc)  Overview: Finally there is some good news for   need   for   speed   gaming fans who like to sprint on their Android phones.         
This is not DEMO version !!! This is   full   game !!!
Size - 39 Mb.   need   39 MB internal memory.
If you have "force apps to install on SD" enabled, it only takes 464KB of internal memory
Test and work on HTC Desire, Legend, HD2   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## رائد1974

شكرا عامجهود ولكن أتمنى توفير ملف الداتا وكيفية تنصيب اللعبة

----------


## ahtwesh

شكرا

----------

